# As requested by some"Dottie in her T shirt



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

v


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww bless her, she looks so cute. 
How old is she? 
I can't put Daisy in any clothes yet, she has a hoodie but just steps out of the head part xD


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's 8 and a half months now,how small is she as PAH have new XXS clothes


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't put Daisy in any clothes yet, she has a hoodie but just steps out of the head part xD[/QUOTE]

Amberleah is 12 weeks and 4 days. bless our baby's. 

You Dottie look so cute in new shirt.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So cute!!! The shirt still looks a little on the big side  but adorable!!! Love her ear fringe!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> So cute!!! The shirt still looks a little on the big side  but adorable!!! Love her ear fringe!!


Lol, it is a bit !


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's sooo darling! Love the shirt!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

dont worry dottie will be sorted for the winter


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is so darling! More like a rock and roll dress on her!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww she's so sweet we have the same problem with beau xxs is too baggy he's just over 5 months now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow, you can really see how tiny she is in these pics!! Soooooooooo sweet!!! I love the shirt.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> dont worry dottie will be sorted for the winter


?????????????????????????? Amanda


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

michele said:


> She's 8 and a half months now,how small is she as PAH have new XXS clothes


Aw bless her, she's adorable. 
Oh have they? I'll have to go and have a look at some point then  Thankyou.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's grown quite a bit since the last pic I saw. Very cute!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aw hahaha!! That is the cutest thing!  She looks superb in it <3


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's the cutest ever! Love the t-shirt! I need to find some AC/DC shirts for my kids. I have an AC/DC scarf but that's hard to keep on.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dottie is sooo cute!!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like dottie likes to rock and roll!  sweet..!


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

what a cuty!!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

she looks so sweet in her new-tshirt....adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww! I haven't seen Dottie in awhile! She has grown!! And still so cute!! : )


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is such a little darling...she looks adorable in that big XXS shirt


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awww! I haven't seen Dottie in awhile! She has grown!! And still so cute!! : )


Where have you been ? haven't heard from you in ages.yes she has grown 1lb 10 oz but putting on weight now,how's your little ones ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

nabi said:


> she is such a little darling...she looks adorable in that big XXS shirt


Thank you she's a sweetie


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhhhh sweet dottie sooooo cute even xxs is big on her shes adorable michele xx


----------

